# Bid Concerns



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Currently Perfrom A Complete Landscaping Service For A Hotel On The North Shore In Massachusetts, It Is My First Season With A Property Of This Size. They Are Putting The Plowing Out To Bid And They Have A Specific Criteria. 1. 2inch Trigger, 2. 3 To 1 Salt/sand, 3. Two Trucks And Atleast One Bobcat With A Snow Pusher, 4. 100 Inche Seasonal Bid Including All Loader Services. It Is Rather Diffictult In My Head With The Loader Fees Because We Could Either Make Out Big Pr Loose Our Shirt Depending On If We Have A Wild Or Mild Winter. Ive Heard Rumor Its About A 60,000 Dollar Seasonal Contract But Is It Worth It To Go Into A 1 Yr Contract At Your Farest Possible Rate Or Do It To Make A Living Because They Are Leaving Absolutley No Leway For Blizzard Conditions Or Anything Its One Flat Fee For The Hole Yr No Extras. There Are 2 Parcking Lots About 1000 Ft By 500ft And Aproximatley 3/4 Mile In An Access Road That Circles The Hotel That Would Also Need To Be Kept Up. Keep In Mind The Property Is Decentley Sloped. Am I In The Right Ball Park Price Wise???? HOW WOULD YOU PRICE EACH TRUCK AND A SKIDSTEER FOR A 100 INCH TOTAL? AND SANDING AS WELL??


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Do you have all the equiptment you need or do you have to rent/ subcontract?


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

i have to 2500 dodge ram quadcab trucks and an s300 bobcat with a blizzard 810. i might need one sub so i can make sure i can stay on top of it while keeping my other little jobs up to par


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Lets start with some info? 
1, Are the lots open or chopped up with islands
2, Is their ample space to put the snow or does it need to be removed?
3, Are you responsible for Any walkways?
4, What are their requirements for insurance?
5, are they open all night (if yes are they busy)?
6, Do you have your own sand and salt?
7, Is the property lit up at night?
8, And last but not least why are they putting it out to bid?(maby they didn't pay the last contractor and he quit...maby he bid it wrong and lost his a$$...Bidding by the year isn't the best thing If we get buried you loose If it doesn't snow they think you owe them a refund? i always bid my contracts by the storm up to 6" than by the inch after that it snows they pay it doesn't snow they don't pay remenber we average 44" inches of snow each year the last 3 have been great!!!!!

By the way I just bought a 8611 low pro and i was told it will be delivered in mid October i cant weight


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Its All Open Parkin Lots With Only A Few Islands
Its A Hotel So Its Open All Night And People Are In And Out
The Land Is Not Flat So Will Need To Be Salted Probly Everytime We Have Alittle Met During The Day
It Is Lit And Plenty Of Room For Snow Stacking
I Do Have All My Own Equipment Aswell As Salt/sand Mix
ITS UP FOR BID BECAUSE ITS A NEW OWNER AND THEY USED TO HAVE THERE OWN MAINTENANCE ON STAFF FULL TIME BUT THE EQUIPMENT JUST CANT STAY UP WITH OUR NEW ENGLAND STORMS LATELY


----------

